# SCHWINN THREADS



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2021)

DOES ANYONE NOTICE THAT THE SCHWINN RELATED POSTS 
ARE LESS AND LESS POSTINGS COMPARED TO OVERALL POSTINGS?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 25, 2021)

no


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOES ANYONE NOTICE THAT THE SCHWINN RELATED POSTS
> ARE LESS AND LESS POSTINGS COMPARED TO OVERALL POSTINGS?



It seems to ebb and flo. Some Schwinn stuff gets posted in other forums, but non  schwinn cant post in Schwinn forum so it would make sense that there would be less


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 25, 2021)

I don't know why people even talk about those other bikes. Schwinn bikes are best. 🙂


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It seems to ebb and flo. Some Schwinn stuff gets posted in other forums, but non  schwinn cant post in Schwinn forum so it would make sense that there would be less



 i think that might be what's up right there.... we need more schwinn thread's.. i am doing my part🤓


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2021)

Everything that's posted goes in this section! Even lightweight Murray beach cruisers from the 80's.   😜 
General Discussion About Old Bicycles​


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 26, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOES ANYONE NOTICE THAT THE SCHWINN RELATED POSTS
> ARE LESS AND LESS POSTINGS COMPARED TO OVERALL POSTINGS?




I am just speculating here, but it could be because when it comes to some discussions, some people just can't agree to disagree!

I refer to a recent post where some folks got nasty when certain posts contradicted the narrative they were trying to convey that resulted in people being told to STFU..........! This post was eventually locked by the moderators!









						Schwinn King Sting and Sidewinder!??? | All Things Schwinn
					

The fact you are seriously trying to compare aged paint from 61 to a frame supposedly painted in 80 proves your knowledge of paint is spot on.gimme a friggin break.thats 20 years of time difference dude.you guys can argue among yourselves about crappy old frames that may or may not be...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1439Mike (Oct 26, 2021)

I love my Schwinn bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 26, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I am just speculating here, but it could be because when it comes to some discussions, some people just can't agree to disagree!
> 
> I refer to a recent post where some folks got nasty when certain posts contradicted the narrative they were trying to convey that resulted in people being told to STFU..........! This post was eventually locked by the moderators!
> 
> ...



There does seem to be a bit of infighting, we need to ban together and be ready when those non-Schwinn types attack us out of rage and jealousy.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There does seem to be a bit of infighting, we need to ban together and be ready when those non-Schwinn types attack us out of rage and jealousy.




It is just not the non Schwinn guys! Lots of inflated egos from the Schwinn guys as well.........!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Should probably just quit talking about Schwinns to relieve some of the drama--yeah right!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 26, 2021)

When i was growing up, my dad was friends with the Western Auto store owner.  Guess what kind of bikes i got?  All my friends had Schwinns and i was stuck with second class bicycles.  Now, my garage and "man cave" have nothing but Schwinns in them.  Yes, i was probably traumatized as a kid because of my second class bikes, but now have made up for it many times over with my herd of nice Schwinns!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2021)

I think one of the issues (_at least the one I deal with_) even if I have a Schwinn, if I post a question in the Schwinn-specific area, it will sometimes go days without getting answered, but if I post it in the general balloon tire section, it will have a few responses by evening time (_assuming its not an oddball question_).  So I dont post in that section often......kinda tumbleweeds and crickets in there alot of the time.

I am a product of the 70's/80's collector market when Schwinn was king and if you didnt have one, its cause you hadnt found one yet.  Even though I collect mainly Schwinn's, I have grown to love with CWC's and Monarks just as much now that Ive gotten years into the real scene.  Schwinn will always be the "it thing" and go-to name in the collector market and mouth of the general public, just like Coke will always be the top name in soda even if you order something else.  I think for that reason, alot of guys have grown to hate hearing the name as well and will go out of their way to buy anything BUT a Schwinn.
As far as I go personally in my older (wiser) age, put a pre-55 deluxe Monark next to a pre-55 Phantom and I still would have a hard time choosing.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)

I thought they all were Schwinn’s.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)

One of our esteemed members that was an avid Huffman guy, asked me why I had so many Schwinn’s?
I told him, that was because they are more fun.
You can actually still get parts for them.
Besides, the only reason he was a Huffman guy, was because he never had to endure the indignity of getting a Huffy for Christmas, when what he really wanted was a Schwinn.
Lol!
He eventually convinced me, that Huffmans were cool too, so I have a few of those as well.
But the Schwinn’s are what get the juices flowing.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2021)

I agree that part of it is the overlapping subject matter of different forum areas. You could post a Schwinn 3-speed in the Schwinn forum, Schwinn lightweight forum, or (more so in the past but less so now) the lightweight area. You could post a Schwinn balloon tire in the Schwinn forum, general bike forum, or balloon tire forum. Some of the posts end up in the other boards. I don't think there is less interest in Schwinn, but I do think the forum has grown in ways where the areas ended up with significant overlap. I would actually be inclined to do away with the Schwinn-specific area and just break things up by type of bike (balloon, middleweight, lightweight, custom, etc.) rather than having brand-specific areas.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> One of our esteemed members that was an avid Huffman guy, asked me why I had so many Schwinn’s?
> I told him, that was because they are more fun.
> You can actually still get parts for them.
> Besides, the only reason he was a Huffman guy, was because he never had to endure the indignity of getting a Huffy for Christmas, when what he really wanted was a Schwinn.
> ...



....for me as a kid it was Huffy, Western Flyer, Roadmaster and Murray, so pretty much anything pops could get quick at the local stores.  I made the best of what I had, but I always wanted Schwinn.  Schwinn will always be burned into my brain for those reasons....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 26, 2021)

RE SCHWINNS!
AS THE PACKARD AUTO ADS USED TO SAY "ASK THE MAN WHO OWNS ONE"


----------



## Boris (Oct 26, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> I agree that part of it is the overlapping subject matter of different forum areas. You could post a Schwinn 3-speed in the Schwinn forum, Schwinn lightweight forum, or (more so in the past but less so now) the lightweight area. You could post a Schwinn balloon tire in the Schwinn forum, general bike forum, or balloon tire forum. Some of the posts end up in the other boards. I don't think there is less interest in Schwinn, but I do think the forum has grown in ways where the areas ended up with significant overlap. I would actually be inclined to do away with the Schwinn-specific area and just break things up by type of bike (balloon, middleweight, lightweight, custom, etc.) rather than having brand-specific areas.



I have absolutely nothing against Schwinns, and have a fair share in my collection along with other manufacturers. But I totally agree with your comment. Merging some of the forums certainly wouldn't hurt my feelings as the entire forum list seems to be getting quite lengthy.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)

Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1502851
> Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.




But can I find them using this forum's search feature?  🤣


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I don't know why people even talk about those other bikes. Schwinn bikes are best. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 1502122




YES they are........


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1502851
> Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.



YOWZA!  BEAUTIES!


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey, maybe we can have a Schwinn clock forum, then a Schwinn sign forum, and then maybe a Schwinn ash tray forum, and then, and then, and then.....


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2021)

Boris said:


> Hey, maybe we can have a Schwinn clock forum, then a Schwinn sign forum, and then maybe a Schwinn ash tray, forum and then, and then, and then.....



We could start a thread about how many different ways Schwinn is spelled.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2021)

On a side note, I was recently talking to a fellow who dated a girl that lived across the street from the Schwinn plant. He said that during the day, he saw women tossing parts out the factory windows to guys waiting in the parking lot. We could start a forum on "Schwinn stories." Plenty of folks around Chicago are still alive that worked there in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2021)

Reminds me of the rat catcher at the mint who threw out dead rats out the window, sewn up (loaded) with gold coins.  He would pick them up after his shift.  Fool proof idea until some guy's dog shook one.  The cop waited behind a pole until the thief retrieved his last one.
We Whizzer guys must use Schwinns because other frames have been known to  have the frame pull apart (290 extra lbs. times 25 m.p.h.) or not have enough belly room.  The only bike factory I have been to is Schwinn, one of the only good things about Illinois.  My childhood was not Schwinn but one kid from an only-one-child family (in our bike gang) had a Phantom.  One other weak kid had an English racer (Raleigh?).  Whose parents were smartest?  American companies didn't change until The Brits made them change? I love each of my bike types and all of you because of what you do.  I left conflict with my childhood and drama with . . . . oops have said too much.
Schwinn story: At the end of Schwinns in Chicago my friend was a lawyer for Schwinn and noticed two Whizzers chained to posts.  He asked if they were for sale and was told that they belonged to the Schwinn family but he could have them free and they would have a old employee go over them.  Many years later, he and his wife rode both on one of our rides and we had to re-fix more things during the 165 miles we traveled.  He had a wider rear stand (prototype?) that should have been on all Whizzers.  Seeing a woman on a Whizzer is the rarest of experiences.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 28, 2021)

Boris said:


> Hey, maybe we can have a Schwinn clock forum, then a Schwinn sign forum, and then maybe a Schwinn ash tray forum, and then, and then, and then.....




And you forgot a Schwinn Snowboard forum.....


----------



## Oilit (Oct 28, 2021)

This is just a thought, but Schwinn was the biggest and the best documented. Some of the '50's lightweights are rare, but for bikes like the Phantom, there are members on here who can probably name all production changes by year and date for the entire run. There are a lot more unknowns with some of the other makes, say Manton and Smith for example, and finding information takes a lot more digging. Of course, there are new people coming into the hobby all the time, but most of their Schwinn questions have already been answered on here somewhere. If they can use Google, they don't need to post.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 28, 2021)

Additionally, people like me also Post in the "Schwinn Lightweight" section... 😎


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2021)

Redundancy is what makes “The World” go round.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 28, 2021)

Don't imagine the dance of sparkling personalities has nothing to do with it.
Sometimes it's like a reality TV show in here.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 29, 2021)

Oilit said:


> This is just a thought, but Schwinn was the biggest and the best documented. Some of the '50's lightweights are rare, but for bikes like the Phantom, there are members on here who can probably name all production changes by year and date for the entire run. There are a lot more unknowns with some of the other makes, say Manton and Smith for example, and finding information takes a lot more digging. Of course, there are new people coming into the hobby all the time, but most of their Schwinn questions have already been answered on here somewhere. If they can use Google, they don't need to post.




I agree 100%..........Schwinn was very good at keeping their dealers informed with the changes they were making with the bikes. The Schwinn Reporter was issued monthly to the dealers keeping them up to date on the current trends. There is lots of documentation out there, but there are some of them "New Collectors" who dispute the Schwinn documentation when it contradicts their uneducated narrative. But I guess that is just a sign of the current times of "Fake News" over "FACTS"................LOL


----------



## fattyre (Oct 29, 2021)

Here’s some way cool Schwinn threads!


----------



## John Gialanella (Oct 30, 2021)

There are not that many posts about the 10 to 15 speed lightweight bikes that were made by Schwinn and Europe., I guess because they are not made anymore. For me personally they are the best. They look so much nicer then these bikes of today. I know that the modern bikes are lighter, and they say shift better, but forgive me they look like they were designed by people on LSD. The tubes are different diameters, the top tube is not horizontal anymore and the DeRailleur's are ugly. I am sure some people will disagree with me. I guess the looks do not count, only the ride.
John.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2021)

John Gialanella said:


> There are not that many posts about the 10 to 15 speed lightweight bikes that were made by Schwinn and Europe., I guess because they are not made anymore. For me personally they are the best. They look so much nicer then these bikes of today. I know that the modern bikes are lighter, and they say shift better, but forgive me they look like they were designed by people on LSD. The tubes are different diameters, the top tube is not horizontal anymore and the DeRailleur's are ugly. I am sure some people will disagree with me. I guess the looks do not count, only the ride.
> John.




Are you referring to Schwinn bikes that were produced after Schwinn filed for bankruptcy? I know of 0 lightweights that Schwinn produced in Europe. Japan is not in Europe if you're referring to those pieces that were imported starting in the 70's


----------



## Oilit (Nov 1, 2021)

John Gialanella said:


> There are not that many posts about the 10 to 15 speed lightweight bikes that were made by Schwinn and Europe., I guess because they are not made anymore. For me personally they are the best. They look so much nicer then these bikes of today. I know that the modern bikes are lighter, and they say shift better, but forgive me they look like they were designed by people on LSD. The tubes are different diameters, the top tube is not horizontal anymore and the DeRailleur's are ugly. I am sure some people will disagree with me. I guess the looks do not count, only the ride.
> John.



There are plenty of 10 speeds in the Lightweight Schwinn forum, but the 15 speeds are not nearly as common. If you've got some, post them up!


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)

I worked at a place that made mattresses and sofas as a teen.The ladies would toss material out the window and other sewing stuff.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 1, 2021)

vincev said:


> I worked at a place that made mattresses and sofas as a teen, as a mattress dipper. The ladies would toss material out the window and other sewing stuff.



What exactly was your job?


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)

the tinker said:


> What exactly was your job?



lol,I stuffed cushions for sofas.lol


----------



## Boris (Nov 1, 2021)

Long ago, (and with the managers permission, amazingly enough), my friends and I threw a couch off the 5th floor balcony of the apartment building where we were living. I remember watching it flip end over end, in slow motion, for what seemed to be an eternity (drugs). The ground was it's demise, and a good time was had by all (except the couch).

Then there was the time, and I remember this vividly, being about 4 years old, emptying out my dresser drawers and tossing everything out my 2nd story bedroom window. Bobby and Jimmy Cutietta, my next door neighbors, were standing in their driveway, catching my clothes and laughing all the while. That is, until my mother had to come along and spoil the fun.

What does this have to do with Schwinn? Well I think either Jimmy or Bobby might have owned a Schwinn, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)

Did you stay on the couch when it was tossed off the balcony ??


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2021)

vincev said:


> Did you stay on the couch when it was tossed off the balcony ??



Vince was you trying to stuff women's sofas oL'chap 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 1, 2021)

My friend let other college guys take his old refrigerator while he was at work.  They never came but they met later.  They had taken the wrong refrigerator because the buildings looked alike.  "We wondered why it was full of food."


----------



## the tinker (Nov 4, 2021)

Here's a Schwinn story. I may have posted this before, but I'm old so don't mind if I repeat. Some 52 years ago, I was a crewmember on a destroyer escort [ USS. Rathburne DE 1057] that was tied up in Pearl Harbor. Coming back to the ship one night, I was drunk and borrowed a very rusty Schwinn 10 speed, riding it back to, and onboard the ship. The next morning [Sunday] I'm in my rack asleep. The quarterdeck watch shook me awake, asking if the bike on the stern was mine, and if it was, the officer of the deck wanted me to immediately remove it. I brought the bike below and stashed it in the chemical warfare equipment storage space. I was an E5 Damage Controlman, in charge of this space, tucked away in a below decks area. The Schwinn's color was brown, and while at sea, I repainted it rustoleum yellow and on my next leave, I brought the bike back to Chicago. The US Navy payed the shipping charge. Many years ago, I put it out on the curb for trash. I wish I still had it. Now, before the CABE "do gooders" call me a bike thief, I want to state that the piers of every port were littered with ridable bikes abandoned by sailors that had shipped out, or that had mustered out of the navy. Lots of cars too. There was about 50 feet of open main deck on the port side. I rode that bike aboard ship. Probably the only Schwinn to be ridden at sea.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 5, 2021)

I'll take her, that bike and Create 1 Helluva Schwinn story 😏


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1507720
> 
> View attachment 1507718
> I'll take her, that bike and Create 1 Helluva Schwinn story 😏




That was Hermie's later girl friend in the Summer of 42 after Dorothy, Jennifer O. moved away.


----------

